

Toyota Plug In Hybrids Coming Late This Year  - physcab
http://greeninc.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/toyota-plug-in-hybrid-coming-late-this-year/?hp

======
ryanwaggoner
Slightly misleading...they're not going to be available to consumers until
late 2010 at the earliest.

